# Procedure for Excision of ganglion cyst, none found.



## MSCPCNG (Mar 3, 2010)

*Help Please- Procedure for Excision of ganglion cyst, none found.*

I have a provider who scheduled surgical procedures:   1) R Chevron osteotomy for a  bunion (coded with CPT28296, DX 727.1) and   2) R volar wrist exploration, release of fibrous tissue around pseduo aneurysm (coded with CPT 25111 (excision of ganglion cyst), DX 727.43 (other disorder ganglion cyst of synovium, tendon,and bursa,442.0 (other anyeurysm artery upper extrem.)
Surgical notes regarding the wrist procedure say: R wrist steril prepped...... incision made over the position of the ganglion cyst was identified by the pt at preop. A transverse incision was made at a slight angle so it could be easily extended prox and distal. Subq tissues were then dissected.  A ganglion cyst was NOT identified. However the radial artery was found to be somewhat tortuous and fibrous tissue caused a bend in the artery which was felt to be the lump that the pt. was complaining of. This fibrous tissue was released. the wound was carefully inspected to ensure there was no evidence of a ganglion cyst. There was no cystic contents anywhere andno evidence of a fibrous capsule.   The wound was irrigated, .........Pt tolerated procedure well........post op to recovery rm, stable condition.

Because the documentation states "no ganglion cyst was found", we cannot use CPT 25111 and DX 727.43 correct?  Please advise.  Thanks for anyones assistance.


----------

